# latest kribs shots



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I love your kribs. Were they a LFS pickup? None of the ones around here have that sharp of coloring unless you get them wild caught.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are the most colourful ones the rest vary. They were from another hobbyist.


----------



## Kaie (Feb 2, 2011)

These rival mine.

Not in a gloating manner. But i just picked up a mated pair on friday. I was out looking for other fish, but i have never seen Kribs that looked as good as these so i snagged them

You are probably right about the wild bit. They are still hiding in their cave. To be fair i dont have any dithers in with them yet.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

here are some of mine the pics don't give much justice
























here are there fry 2 months old


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some older shots


----------



## mkhall (May 12, 2011)

These fish are beautiful...all of them! The sucker fish caught my eye in the fourth pic up. What kind is that?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Pelvicachromis pulcher.
xris


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I think he meant what type of pleco. If I had to guess, I would say a female, albino bristlenose.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> ..... If I had to guess, I would say a female, albino bristlenose.


Ding Ding...we have a winner....

though it's still small (less than an inch), not sure when the males start to get their bristles.....


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i have quit a few of those also trying to breed (albino bristlenose)


----------

